# A3 Factory Roof Rails



## catastrofe (Aug 7, 2006)

Can someone post some good pics of an A3 with the factory roof rails? I've seen a few in various posts, but would like to see full side and 3/4 shots.
Thanks!


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: A3 Factory Roof Rails (catastrofe)*

You should try the search function sometime......


----------



## catastrofe (Aug 7, 2006)

Thanks Mike. I did a search before posting, but I guess it's a matter of GI-GO!


----------



## toutenhoofd (Jun 20, 2010)

I know this is an old thread, but does anyone have a photo of the factory roof rails with a sleek crossbar and bike attachment? Does Audi make a crossbar that goes flush into these rails? 

Thanks.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

"Sleek"? Not particularly.

They make base bars that go across, but I wouldn't say "sleek".

Damn useful, though.


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

http://www.audipartssuperstore.com/product_info.php?products_id=426

(Image below is one I found)


----------



## YlwNewBug (Jan 5, 2000)

toutenhoofd said:


> I know this is an old thread, but does anyone have a photo of the factory roof rails with a sleek crossbar and bike attachment? Does Audi make a crossbar that goes flush into these rails?
> 
> Thanks.


My setup is from roofrackshop.com
It's the low profile feet with the thule bars.
Note that the sunroof can not be opened when the rack is installed.
But it looks soooo much better imho.


----------



## forma (Nov 22, 2005)

or the mont blanc set up which is still low profile but allows the opensky sunroof to tilt up :thumbup:

speaking of which, i might be selling my set up if anyone is interested.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

I wish I had roof rails. I ran a thule rack with foot pads for about a year and it rubbed up the paint pretty nasty. I was stupid and didn't protect the area with clear contact tape like suggested.


----------



## keithermadness (Mar 26, 2007)

neu318 said:


> I wish I had roof rails. I ran a thule rack with foot pads for about a year and it rubbed up the paint pretty nasty. I was stupid and didn't protect the area with clear contact tape like suggested.


Ran one on my Jetta (no roof rails), protection is limited and it still gets gawked. If you are ever going to need a roof rack, get rails. Seriously.

I've got the factory roof rack on my A3 because I needed the space between the open sky and the bindings on my skis.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

keithermadness said:


> Ran one on my Jetta (no roof rails), protection is limited and it still gets gawked. If you are ever going to need a roof rack, get rails. Seriously.
> 
> I've got the factory roof rack on my A3 because I needed the space between the open sky and the bindings on my skis.


I hear ya. Only problem is I bought my car CPO and it came without the rails.


----------



## toutenhoofd (Jun 20, 2010)

So has anyone installed rails on a car that didn't come with them? does it involve drilling holes in your roof? The truth is that I'm not an Audi guy, rather I've got a VW R32. I'd be willing to modify some Audi factory rails and install them on my R, however.


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

There is an after-factory kit and installing it involves dropping the headliner and drilling into the roof.

http://oemplus.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=60_61_102&products_id=1081


----------

